# Hawk 220-3 or Delta 40-694 for $300



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

I was just trying to get some ideas of which to buy. Someone on craigslist has a Hawk 220-3 for sale looks to be in good shape. I can get the Delta 40-694 brand new for about 300. I have looked and looked but couldn't find the speed for the different settings on the hawk. So is the hawk only 3 speeds or does it have 9 speeds? The image the guy sent me of the underneath looked each pulley had 3 different settings. I appreciate any responses. Here is the craigslist add http://huntsville.craigslist.org/tls/5342629336.html I am leaning delta because of 5 year warranty and vs.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

you can find the owners manual here
http://www.hawkwoodworkingtools.com/WebsitePages/Scroll-Saw-Manuals.html

hawks are very well built saws, but personally i dont think i could work with one without vs.


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

The Delta 40-694 is a very similar saw to the DeWalt 788. I have the DeWalt and like it a lot, but I have no experience with the new Delta 40-694 scroll saw. I've also used an RBI 220-3 a little bit. I would shy away from the Delta, because of their "recent unstable business history". I own quite a few Delta tools and have had some significant problems in obtaining spare parts for them since the "new Delta owners" took over. RBI was kind of in the same situation for a short time some years ago, but were bought by Bushton Mfg. so parts and service for RBI products are readily available, even for the early model RBI saws. The new Delta Tools Co. is going to have to prove themselves and restore their parts inventory before I'll buy from them.

Charley


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

From what I have read most parts from the dewalt will work on the delta. The delta has a different arm. I can get the delta for 40% less than the dewalt and will not have to buy the add on arm that many recommend for the dewalt. $310 out the door with a five year warranty seems hard to beat.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> The new Delta Tools Co. is going to have to prove themselves and restore their parts inventory before I ll buy from them.
> - CharleyL


The problem with parts availability is on the older machines, as documented here (thanks in large part to Pentair and Black & Decker). Machines that are currently in production should not have that problem, although all Delta products are now made overseas, even the Unisaw.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

You seem to place a lot of value on a warranty, and if that's what is important to you the Delta seems to be what you want. But it in no way compares in quality to the Hawk machines (IMHO). That said, I do believe that Hawk is a 3 speed saw and you may not find that to be suitable, looking at the owner's manual (you need the SN) may give you more info. The company is still in business (under new ownership) and very responsive to customers.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

There is only one 220-3 that rbi made. The serial number matches what is on the rbi site. They seem to be a good quality saw but blade changing comes to mind and I have read a few people did not like the blade changing you had to do on the hawk 220-3. That is why I was asking the question and trying to give all the variables. Warranty is nice but a better saw is the main point of my post. So is the 220-3 a three speed or a 9 speed because you can change the belt three different ways on each pulley.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

Hawk is a premium saw.You can get a speed control if you need it.


----------



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

I upgraded from my entry level Craftsman to the Delta last year and am very pleased. Needed a part after assembly due to operator error and Delta sent a replacement item right away. The unit is very smooth running and the large work area is a vast improvement. I've never heard anything bad about the Hawk machine, but I sure like the 
variable speed control on the Delta.
Jim


----------



## jimr1cos (Mar 27, 2013)

Duplicate post.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Looking at the manual I can't tell for sure that the blade clamp is the same on my later model 220, it appears to be but the images scanned so poorly I can't tell. So, if it is I don't find the blade changing to be a problem….you said a "few people" do not like it. I can understand that, but a few people will always find something they don't like with anything. I have seen aftermarket clamps for them but can't remember where. I do wish you the best of luck with your decision.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

That is true somebody will always find something wrong with something even if it is user error. This will be my first scroll saw. I recently sold a piece of equipment to buy a scroll saw to try and make toys. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------

